# DH's Ninja from Melvin



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Surprised package arrived few days back from Melvin, Dayhiker's popular design "Ninja" in Cherry wood with reinforced forks, banded with 1842 tubes. No need to mention about Melvin's craftsmanship, pic tells the story.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Melvin does outstanding work. It makes me proud when he chooses one of my designs. He really knows how to make a great slingshot and has a lot of respect for the materials he chooses, shown here by his wise decision to pin that Cherry wood.

He is also a great and generous fellow -- as is Irfan. Warms my heart to see this.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice Irfan, props to Melvin as well


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words,a nice piece of wood and a Dayhiker design it's almost impossible to go wrong.
Melvin


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert said:


> Thanks for all the kind words,a nice piece of wood and a Dayhiker design it's almost impossible to go wrong.
> Melvin


*Colorado Rocks! *


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Thanks for all the kind words,a nice piece of wood and a Dayhiker design it's almost impossible to go wrong.
> Melvin


*Colorado Rocks! *
[/quote]no Irfan we have mountains in colorado, not just rocks, silly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha-ha!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome looking frame Irfan,
Lucky you


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Totally amazing!!! ...Congratulations


----------

